# What about creating a condominium populated by social phobics



## universitystudent (Mar 29, 2014)

Have you ever thought of how it would be? I mean a condominium populated entirely by social-phobics, maybe with a nice garden in front of, a sort of oriented co-housing.
I don't know. I had this really strange idea, and i wanted to share it with you of this forum. If this place existed, would we improve our condition?or it'd get worse?
I don't know if this is the right section. If it wasn't, I'm really sorry for that and i say "excuse me" in advance.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds like a pretty good idea to me.


----------



## anxietysux9 (Mar 25, 2014)

That'd be great id live there


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd live there for sure. That's a great idea. I'd think it'd improve our SA since everyone could bond and relate and understand each other.


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

I think that would be fun and that ultimately we would all benefit from it and our social skills would improve.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Who wants to chip in and build one?


----------



## Vance (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha I love this idea! I think it would certainly help us improve


----------



## universitystudent (Mar 29, 2014)

I think it would be very nice to be able to choose our neighbors and especially if these people are people with our problems.
I mean, I could explain them my paranoia and vice-versa.
For example, I'm always afraid to disturb my neighbours, while they can do anything and i gotta endure without say nothing, as if the rules apply only on me.
If this possibility could exist, i could explain my problems and try to overcome them.
We could also communicate both via pc and in person to evaluate if we are in conditions to meet each other or not in a particular moment.
I added some fantasy details, because otherwise this post could arrive at an impasse 
Is it possible to post 2 subsequent replies? I didn't understand if it's possible or not, because i saw it's impossible to edit my posts.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Found out a year ago my neighbor who's same age as me has social anxiety. Not as bad as mine. But.. it's cool. Was always worried I'd run into him if I was doing anything over on that side of the house. But now it's good. It's the friendlier side. And his wife knows what he's dealing with.. so. She's cool to talk to too. I think the condo idea is genius


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No offence to you of course - but that's a really bad idea. As can be seen by many of the posts on this forum, just because a person has social anxiety doesn't make them any more empathetic or understanding of others problems. They would be just as hard to live with - harder I think really. I've met a number of people with SA and it has sometimes actually made me more uncomfortable than I was before. I would much rather live with a person that doesn't have SA but is just understanding and kind-hearted.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

I'd give it a shot. As long as the bar area is constantly stocked 
I think it's the kind of place I would do really well in with both being inspired by the others in what they accomplish and me seeing it firsthand and me inspiring others in the same way.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

it would be really quiet... until I started drinking and playing BF3. and I could only think that it would help because there would be a mutual understanding between everyone.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

It would be horrible like the blind leading the blind


----------

